# Hyatt Coconut Plantation maintenance fees



## mwwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Just noticed MF posted on my account.  $1184.03 vs. 1178.20 last year, increase of $5.83 or .49%.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Oct 29, 2011)

*Congrats*



mwwich said:


> Just noticed MF posted on my account.  $1184.03 vs. 1178.20 last year, increase of $5.83 or .49%.



Wow! IS Steve Dallas on the Coconut Plantation Board as well?


----------



## Kal (Oct 29, 2011)

Something strange is going on.  Sunset Harbor MFs for 2012 are almost exactly the same as 2011.


----------



## hulakaren (Oct 30, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow! IS Steve Dallas on the Coconut Plantation Board as well?



   LOL


----------



## mwwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Beach House 2012 fees are $940.40 vs. 919.36, increase of $21.04 or 2.3%.


----------



## JanT (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.     Actually, I noticed the same thing.  Hey, I'll take it!



Kal said:


> Something strange is going on.  Sunset Harbor MFs for 2012 are almost exactly the same as 2011.


----------



## bdh (Nov 2, 2011)

Kal said:


> Something strange is going on.  Sunset Harbor MFs for 2012 are almost exactly the same as 2011.



From the sounds of it, the board was/is sensitive to the economic times - the bedroom upgrades that have been in the works for awhile have been completed but the often discussed bathroom refurbishments have been put on hold due to the overall costs.  A scaled back/less costlier "facelift" of the bathrooms maybe considered.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 7, 2011)

Kal said:


> Something strange is going on.  Sunset Harbor MFs for 2012 are almost exactly the same as 2011.



Dumb question.  When are the 2012 MFs due for Sunset Harbor?  I've looked everywhere I can think to look on the website and can't find a due date anywhere.  All I can find is See Club Fee Schedule in your member kit, but I can't find it there.  It looks like I can't reserve my home week online for next year until I pay, but don't really want to pay if they aren't due yet.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 8, 2011)

I got my answer today when I received the invoice in the mail.


----------



## Kal (Nov 9, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> ...It looks like I can't reserve my home week online for next year until I pay, but don't really want to pay if they aren't due yet.


 
Actually, your "home week" unit is reserved for you up until exactly 6 months prior to the first day of the owned week.  If you use your points in some other way resulting in taking away some of the points associated with that home week, the HRPP reservation is in jeopardy.  In any case, if you want to confirm usage of all or part of the HRPP unit, you need to call Hyatt for that confirmation.

It is true however, that from the time next years invoice is sent out, you are restricted in on-line activity until the MFs are paid.  I never have understood that policy as the MFs are not even due until a specified date.  The member is still in good standing so why limit his or her activities?


----------



## Kal (Nov 9, 2011)

bdh said:


> From the sounds of it, the board was/is sensitive to the economic times...


 
The board SHOULD be sensitive, but there appears to be a pattern across many of the resorts to keep MFs down.  There has always been a nominal 5% annual gouge, but this year is different.  At Sunset Harbor the "bad debt" line item has increased 58% to $30,000.  That tells me about 30 owners are not paying their MFs.  Fortunately that's a small number, but I doubt very seriously that Hyatt is selling any of their units from inventory.


----------

